# 45-70??



## bobk

i just scoped a Henry 45-70 and want to zero it in. Nothing like waiting until the last minute!! 
I’m thinking of a zero at 50 yrds. Longest shot at my place is 100yrds at best. 325gr ftx Hornady is what I have to use. I do have one box of 250gr as well. 
What are your guys thoughts on this. How high would I be at 100 yrds? 
If I don’t get it done I’ll just hunt with my encore as usual.
Thanks for any tips.


----------



## loweman165

I'm sure Depending on the ammo manufacturer you can go to thier website and look up a trajectory chart. Or at least data on the drop rate. Usually depending on barrel length and maybe a couple other factors its accurate enough for hunting purposes.


----------



## loweman165

Looks like you'd be 1.3- 4" low at 100yrds eith a 50yrd zero, Depending on bullet weight. 
https://guide.sportsmansguide.com/ballistic-chart/remington_charts/4570gobal.htm


----------



## fireline

I shoot 300 gr JHP reloads out of my 45 70, have a 100 yard zero and hold 8'' high at 200 yards.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

5 inches at 100 Bob...trust me


----------



## fastwater

Hunting partner shoots the same 45-70 325gr FTX out of a Marlin.
He hunts out to about 100yds. Max as well. His zero is at 25yds. At 50yds he is about 1"-1 1/2"high...and drops back to zero at 100yds.
I realize the Marlin versus the Henry may be different specs as far as velocity etc but should be close.
Thinking you should either be able to zero at either 25 or 100yds...or about 1" high @ 50 and be good for M.O.D. from 0-100.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Looks like you'd be 1.3- 4" low at 100yrds eith a 50yrd zero, Depending on bullet weight.
> https://guide.sportsmansguide.com/ballistic-chart/remington_charts/4570gobal.htm


Thanks for the chart.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Thanks for the chart.


FWIW, If you don't have a bore site, run it in to Johns and let him bore site it to get ya on paper. May speed the process up a bit. And if ya need a lead sled, I've got one you can use. IMO, makes it a whole lot easier when zeroing.


----------



## Lundy

fastwater said:


> FWIW, If you don't have a bore site, run it in to Johns and let him bore site it to get ya on paper. May speed the process up a bit.


Or take one shot on target at 25 yards holding center dot. Then while holding gun steady on rest with cross hair in same location as when you took the one shot have someone ( can be done by yourself if you can hold gun steady) move the scope adjustments to where the crosshair intersects the impact location of the first shot. You can then move to 50 or 100 yds, your choice, to fine tune the adjustment to what you desire. You can normally fine tune zero a new scope in less than 5 shots total.


----------



## fastwater

You're correct Lundy. 
IMO, that's where the lead sled(or similar rest really comes in handy for better holding crosshairs on center while making adjustments.

And by the way, those Barnes Spitfire 250grn TEZ's are still flying like nobody's business out of my...and now...five other guys that have switched to them. Rifles ranging from Encore, 2 Omega's, Rem 700 and CVA Optima. Had to switch one of the Omega's to the Harvester crushed ribbed sabot's to load(clean,but very tight bbl). But all have become tack drivers. Barnes ought'a be sending you some kind of promotional check.


----------



## Mrwiggler

fastwater said:


> Hunting partner shoots the same 45-70 325gr FTX out of a Marlin.
> He hunts out to about 100yds. Max as well. His zero is at 25yds. At 50yds he is about 1"-1 1/2"high...and drops back to zero at 100yds.
> I realize the Marlin versus the Henry may be different specs as far as velocity etc but should be close.
> Thinking you should either be able to zero at either 25 or 100yds...or about 1" high @ 50 and be good for M.O.D. from
> 
> 0-100.


Fastwater is right on.......most generally zeroed at 25yds, with 1-1/2" high mounted scope, you'll be close @100 yds, and slightly high @ 50 yds


----------



## Drm50

I always start at 25yds with any riflle, after bore sighting. I concentrate on windage then go 100yds
for final 0. I've got a 1895 Marlin and its 0ed for dead center at 100yds with Lyman reciever sight.
I had a 3x9 scope on it for 1st year of rifle and didn't like scope after I got in woods with it. I'm shooting 300gr HPs / IMR-3031 book max.


----------



## Lundy

Fastwater,

Happy the Barnes are working out for everybody. I wouldn't have suggested them if I didn't have complete confidence in their terminal performance superiority over other offerings. That is really what it is all about, the ability for a bullet to perform it desired function at the target.

Hope you kill a big one this year.


----------



## firemanmike2127

Drm50, are you using a ladder style sight on the rear that 1895 ? My son recently purchased a 1895 & wants to install a receiver sight on his rifle. I'm not sure which style of rear sight he has in mind. He has removed the hood from the front sight at this point. We're going to be hand loading for this rifle in the future once we accumulate enough once fired brass. Any details you can provide on the load you're using would be appreciated. I still haven't posted any pics on here but his rifle is very nice with the addition of some metal & wood finish upgrades. I'll be sure to share images of the 'completed' project. Mike


----------



## gumbygold

I missed the recommendations on the Barnes here. but switched to them myself a few years ago. I had been using the Hornady shockwaves which were not opening up in the deer. The Barnes "flying ash trays" do not have that problem!


----------



## Lundy

gumbygold said:


> I had been using the Hornady shockwaves which were not opening up in the deer.


You must have been shooting the 300 gr. shockwave or SST. The 250s have always opened (fragmented) up pretty easily


----------



## bobk

Took me 3-2 shot groups to get it close enough as they say. 50 yrds. I did use a lead sled. Darn glad of that. Little bit of a thump with that round.


----------



## Drm50

firemanmike2127 said:


> Drm50, are you using a ladder style sight on the rear that 1895 ? My son recently purchased a 1895 & wants to install a receiver sight on his rifle. I'm not sure which style of rear sight he has in mind. He has removed the hood from the front sight at this point. We're going to be hand loading for this rifle in the future once we accumulate enough once fired brass. Any details you can provide on the load you're using would be appreciated. I still haven't posted any pics on here but his rifle is very nice with the addition of some metal & wood finish upgrades. I'll be sure to share images of the 'completed' project. Mike


I'm using a Lyman 66 reciever sight. It is click adjustable just like a scope. Mounts on left side of
reciver, Marlin is D&Ted for these. Williams also makes similar sight. When I sight in at 100yds I
put pointer on witness plate to 0. Then shoot 150-200-250 and mark plate for these ranges. Then you can jack sight for long range and return to original zero. I have ladder and tang sights but don't use them for hunting. I caught one under the eyebrow once on 45/70 snap shooting at a
running dear and that cured me. They are fine for shooting target but I don't like the way you have
to grip rifle with them sticking up behind hammer. I use a small aperature when sighting in off bench and Williams Twi-Lite hunting.

My load is 300gr Hornady JHP /50.0 gr IMR-3031/ win LRP/ Win cases. I have used several other
powders and bullets, this was best in my gun a 1970 model. Any bullet that will shoot accurately in
you rifle is more than enough for deer. I use 300gr because there is no reason to run 400gr+ slugs
for deer. I have never shot anything with a 45/70 that walked away. This load is approx 1900fps
about as flat as 45/70 will shoot.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Took me 3-2 shot groups to get it close enough as they say. 50 yrds. I did use a lead sled. Darn glad of that. Little bit of a thump with that round.
> View attachment 283237
> View attachment 283239


That's a good looking rifle bobk....and good groups as well.
You'll have to name her 'lil thumper'.


----------



## fastwater

Lundy said:


> Fastwater,
> 
> Happy the Barnes are working out for everybody. I wouldn't have suggested them if I didn't have complete confidence in their terminal performance superiority over other offerings. That is really what it is all about, the ability for a bullet to perform it desired function at the target.
> 
> *Hope you kill a big one this year.*


Thank you!


----------



## Lundy

Very nice looking gun and nice quick groups. It would have taken Tom 20 rounds and a miracle just to hit the paper. Nice job!


----------



## gumbygold

You guys with the Henry’s, do they feed the hornady fine?


----------



## ezbite

Lundy said:


> Very nice looking gun and nice quick groups. It would have taken Tom 20 rounds and a miracle just to hit the paper. Nice job!


hohohohahaha you so funny


----------



## Flathead76

Lundy said:


> Very nice looking gun and nice quick groups. It would have taken Tom 20 rounds and a miracle just to hit the paper. Nice job!


Lever guns and plastic don't mix......


----------



## Doboy

loweman165 said:


> Looks like you'd be 1.3- 4" low at 100yrds eith a 50yrd zero, Depending on bullet weight.
> https://guide.sportsmansguide.com/ballistic-chart/remington_charts/4570gobal.htm



loweman,,,, Where did you find that 45/70 ballistic chart link that you posted?
*I tried it & it would not allow me to view anything.?
Is it a Sportsman's Guide link, or a Remington link?*
(so THANKS for posting that chart.) 

I wanted to use that link, hoping for similar charts for .444Marlin & 450 BM.
I'm looking for enough Data to do some comparing on reloads for all 3 calibers , before I order a reloading manual & a jug of powder.


I tried contacting Sportsmansguide customer service, & this is what they returned;

"Dear ------
Thank you for contacting us. We have reviewed your email.
*The link you provided to us is for a ballistics chart. I have attached a picture of what the link said when I opened it. *(Yes, the same chart,,,, 'She' was able to open it!?)

*We do not have a link for reloading recipes.* *(?????????)*
If we can be of further assistance, please feel free to contact us.
Enjoy the Outdoors!
Rachel
Sportsman’s Guide Customer Experience Team"


----------



## Smitty82

Flathead76 said:


> Lever guns and plastic don't mix......


Its not plastic, its hardwood with a coating to make it more weather proof.


----------



## Flathead76

Smitty82 said:


> Its not plastic, its hardwood with a coating to make it more weather proof.


I am aware of that. Comment was directed at a certain flatlander who brags on his plastic glock. Real metal guns that sport wood stocks weigh too much for him and makes his high heals stick in the mud.


----------



## cincinnati

Flathead76 said:


> I am aware of that. Comment was directed at a certain flatlander who brags on his plastic glock. Real metal guns that sport wood stocks weigh too much for him and makes his high heals stick in the mud.


Day-um, this is a tough room.


----------



## bobk

Doboy said:


> loweman,,,, Where did you find that 45/70 ballistic chart link that you posted?
> *I tried it & it would not allow me to view anything.?
> Is it a Sportsman's Guide link, or a Remington link?*
> (so THANKS for posting that chart.)
> 
> I wanted to use that link, hoping for similar charts for .444Marlin & 450 BM.
> I'm looking for enough Data to do some comparing on reloads for all 3 calibers , before I order a reloading manual & a jug of powder.
> 
> 
> I tried contacting Sportsmansguide customer service, & this is what they returned;
> 
> "Dear ------
> Thank you for contacting us. We have reviewed your email.
> *The link you provided to us is for a ballistics chart. I have attached a picture of what the link said when I opened it. *(Yes, the same chart,,,, 'She' was able to open it!?)
> 
> *We do not have a link for reloading recipes.* *(?????????)*
> If we can be of further assistance, please feel free to contact us.
> Enjoy the Outdoors!
> Rachel
> Sportsman’s Guide Customer Experience Team"


----------



## bobk

Flathead76 said:


> I am aware of that. Comment was directed at a certain flatlander who brags on his plastic glock. Real metal guns that sport wood stocks weigh too much for him and makes his high heals stick in the mud.


----------



## bobk

gumbygold said:


> You guys with the Henry’s, do they feed the hornady fine?


I can’t help ya there. I single loaded the rifle for sighting it in. I have read that some rifles have problems with the hornady tip though.


----------



## ezbite

Flathead76 said:


> I am aware of that. Comment was directed at a certain flatlander who brags on his plastic glock. Real metal guns that sport wood stocks weigh too much for him and makes his high heals stick in the mud.


dont you have something to post over in the bass forum??


----------



## Lundy

Doboy

These may be helpful to you. You can also plug these numbers into a ballistic calculator to do some more load research. This data was at least part of the reason I decided on a .444 Marlin over a 45-70 when I purchased.

https://www.chuckhawks.com/rifle_ballistics_table2.htm

https://www.chuckhawks.com/rifle_trajectory_table.htm

https://www.chuckhawks.com/recoil_table.htm

https://www.chuckhawks.com/shotgun_recoil_table.htm


----------



## Flathead76

ezbite said:


> dont you have something to post over in the bass forum??


Unlike you they get easily butt hurt.


----------



## loweman165

Doboy said:


> loweman,,,, Where did you find that 45/70 ballistic chart link that you posted?
> *I tried it & it would not allow me to view anything.?
> Is it a Sportsman's Guide link, or a Remington link?*
> (so THANKS for posting that chart.)
> 
> I wanted to use that link, hoping for similar charts for .444Marlin & 450 BM.
> I'm looking for enough Data to do some comparing on reloads for all 3 calibers , before I order a reloading manual & a jug of powder.
> 
> 
> I tried contacting Sportsmansguide customer service, & this is what they returned;
> 
> "Dear ------
> Thank you for contacting us. We have reviewed your email.
> *The link you provided to us is for a ballistics chart. I have attached a picture of what the link said when I opened it. *(Yes, the same chart,,,, 'She' was able to open it!?)
> 
> *We do not have a link for reloading recipes.* *(?????????)*
> If we can be of further assistance, please feel free to contact us.
> Enjoy the Outdoors!
> Rachel
> Sportsman’s Guide Customer Experience Team"


I just googled " 45/70 bullet drop chart" and it was the third or fourth thing that popped up.


----------



## Drm50

Most loading manuals have ballistic chart section in them. I have a collection of manuals and for the 45/70 I bought a manual just for it. I'm not one to fool around with every new bullet that comes out for any cartridge. I go after accuracy first, velocity second. This is based on the rifle
I'm loading for. So basically I end up with flattest shooting load that is accurate. For this reason 
I usually use the lightest bullet that is practical to use on target animal. In the old original single
shot rifles in 45/70 I have always used cast bullets. From 322gr to 500gr. If it works out my 1st
choice is the Ideal 322gr Gould express HP. I have killed deer with and plain old 405gr RN with
no problem. My longest shot was about 125yds, with 405gr RN only at 1300fps. The bullet has
shot clear through deer at 0 to 125 in every case.the gimmick bullets aren't going to kill any 
better than cast


----------

